# French ring basket guard



## Justin Gannon (Nov 17, 2008)

In the FR rules, it states that you must us the command "guard" for the basket guard exercise. My dog has been trained using the command "object" and now I have to change it to "guard". What is the best way to change this command from object to guard? Currently, I am saying "object guard", but she seems to get confused and thinks she needs to guard the decoy and not the basket. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What is the point deduction for saying object ?? Like 1 point ?? I don't remember it being that big a deal, and I doubt a judge is gonna gig you for something as foolish as that, the point loss isn't worth the hassle.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Justin Gannon said:


> In the FR rules, it states that you must us the command "guard" for the basket guard exercise. My dog has been trained using the command "object" and now I have to change it to "guard". What is the best way to change this command from object to guard? Currently, I am saying "object guard", but she seems to get confused and thinks she needs to guard the decoy and not the basket. Any suggestions?



Use the command you are currently using lets say (watch)

say instead watch guard.

Over time, the dog will figure out that watch=guard=the same thing.

Then when you see the dog is confidence and working for the watch guard command, let go of the watch command, and look for the dogs response, if they do what they are supposed to, praise the dog like crazy. If they do not, take a few steps back and start from the beginning.

I do that from time to time, it works like a charm.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

And waste how much time to save 1 point ??


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

You should say "guard" quickly followed by "object"
then give a treat.

Your dog will quickly learn that the word "guard" is followed by the word "object" -- and he knows what object is.

It will be no time before "guard" means "object".
right?

Oh, and if you use "Guard" for guarding, for sure use a different word that means the same thing.
Like for my Mondioring dog I use the words "find and fetch" for when they do the little wood and I use "Seach & Bark" for the search and escort exercise.


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

thanks for that information...
I too have been saying object.
lucky for me I could say anything at this point.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What is the point deduction for saying object ?? Like 1 point ?? I don't remember it being that big a deal, and I doubt a judge is gonna gig you for something as foolish as that, the point loss isn't worth the hassle.


It's all 30 points for an irregular command.

I agree with the people who say to just start combining the two commands, guard-object. There may be some confusion at first, but the dog will figure it out. Eventually it's more about you putting an object down then the command you give, with an experienced dog you should be able to put the basket down, say "mustard" and walk off confident they will do their job. I acutally use object in training a lot, and just say guard in trial without any confusion from the dogs.


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

HI Kadi,

you should weed-off the non-intentional visual cues you are giving and proof it exclusively to a verbal command.
That way *when* we switch you over to MondioRing they can't trip you up in the Defese of Handler

:-\"


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Lisa Geller said:


> HI Kadi,
> 
> you should weed-off the non-intentional visual cues you are giving and proof it exclusively to a verbal command.
> That way *when* we switch you over to MondioRing they can't trip you up in the Defese of Handler
> ...


LOL Some day I will play in Mondio Ring again. Right now I think it's one of those "in my spare time" things though. I toyed with cross training Chaos, she'll already do 90% of the exercises since her foundation work was with a lot of environmental influence, plus we worked the MR style defense, but we'll see, she's not getting any younger and I plan to breed her soon.

So in MR, in the defense, they can only tell you to do things like "go pick that up, put it down here, etc" Correct? 

My dogs understand the difference between me putting the object down for a guard or putting it down for a non-guard (ie I carried it up to the field and left it until later, or we are done with the exercise, etc). I'm actually not sure what they are cueing on, I'll have to pay more attention, but I suspect it's the hand I'm carrying the basket in, or else the way I put it down. So if I taught them that one hand meant guard and the other meant "leave it alone" can they tell me in MR that I HAVE to carry the object with a certain hand and put it down a certain way? Or maybe it's just the verbal they cue on, ie I put it down and say nothing it means nothing, I put it down and grunt it means "guard it".


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

ALL 30 points ?? Assholes. LOL


----------

